# Backcountry Backpacking



## TREEMAN (Jun 19, 2003)

Hello to all
A friend of mine came to Jersey from northern California and is living at home now. She has been going on sacluded long weekend backpacking trips while living out their, were their aren't to many people around. What I am asking is, does anyone know of any sacluted hot spots on the east coast near a river or lake, north of jersey. I know the east coast does't compare to the west, but maybe their is that one hot spot that someone knows about.


----------

